# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Haplogrupet ballkanike ("E3b-M78", "J2b" dhe "I1b")

## GL_Branch

Kete teme e hapa qe te flasim lidhje me keto 3 haplogrupe sepse pothajse cdo muaj po ka risi te reja lidhje me to dhe gjithashtu eshte krijuar dhe studim baze nga antropologet.

Sic dihet 6 haplogrupe njihen si evropian qe jane:

- *R1a*
- *R1b*
- *I1a*

dhe 3 te fundit njihen ndryshe haplogrupe ballkanik sepse epiqendra eshte ne ballkan:

- *"E3b-M78"* apo (E3b1a, E-V13)-----Epiqendra eshte tek shqiptaret
- *"J2b"* apo (J2e-M102)------Nga studimet e ndryshme epiqendren kane nxjerr her Italianet, Greket apo Shqiptaret.
- *"I1b"* (apo I2a)-----Epiqendra eshte kryesisht tek Boshnjaket, Kroatet dhe Moldavet.

Por problemi eshte se disa studiues E3b-M78 her etikojne qe kane ardhur nga koha neolitike bashke me J2b ne ballkan kurse te tjeret mendojne qe E3b-M78 kane qene ne ballkan bashke me I1b qe nga koha mesolitike.

- Studimi i Cruciani (el 2007) etikon: 
Mesolitik: I1b
Neolitik: E3b1a dhe J2b

- Studimi i Battaglia (el 2008) etikon:
Mesolitik: I1b dhe E3b1a
Neolitik: J2b dhe G2

p.s G2 ky e quan haplogrup evropian (ku epiqendra eshte ne Gjeorgji dhe me shume eshte i perhapur ne Kaukaz, Rusine jugore dhe lindjen e mesme)

Te dyte jane studies shume te njohur dhe qe tani jane kontradite sa i perket haplogrupit E-V13 ne te cilen epiqendra eshte tek shqiptaret.

----------


## Explorer

Shume pak dituri kam rreth kesaj materie qe po e trajtoni ju ne kete teme.
Me vjen edhe shume interesante, prandaj kam lexuar disa artikuj ne lidhje me keto haplogrupet.
Por e pranoj se jam i pa afte qe te polemizoj ne kete teme sepse nuk eshte preofesioni im.
Shkruaj vec per te bere nje pyetje:
Sa jane te sakta keto studime dhe cfare demesh fatale mund te sjellin keta per njerezimin ose cfare dobishe kemi nga keta studime.
Une mendoj se keto studime me shume e Ushqejne racizmin se sa shfrytezohen per nje studim te mirefillte.

..............

Sa per ata dy shkencetaret qe kane ra ne kontradikte, them se ata kane per te nxjerrur gjithmone dicka te re mvaresisht se prej kujt do te paguhen me shume.
Ata vec i kane formuar grupet e veta opinioniste dhe pameshirshem jane duke manipuluar.
Ështe formuar nje katravure dhe pasiguri me keto haplogrupet, saqe uroj qe fundi te jete i hajrit.
...............
Pershendetje dhe respekte !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GL_Branch

Exploler keto nuk jane as pak te demshem per njerzimin eshte shume absurde por vetem cfare te ndihmojne qe te nxjerrin ne pah disa gjera rreth historise dhe te se kaluares tone.  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa i perket ketyre 3 haplogrupeve se cilit popull i ka takuar edhe pse ne ate kohe ishin te perzier prap mund ti vecojme pak a shume, me sa kam lexuar une duke perputhuar edhe me ane arkeologjike dhe fakteve kronologjike mendoj qe:

E3b1 - i takon (Iliro-thrakas)
J2b - (Grekeve)
I2a - (Dacianeve)

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Exploler keto nuk jane as pak te demshem per njerzimin eshte shume absurde por vetem cfare te ndihmojne qe te nxjerrin ne pah disa gjera rreth historise dhe te se kaluares tone. 
> 
> Sa i perket ketyre 3 haplogrupeve se cilit popull i ka takuar edhe pse ne ate kohe ishin te perzier prap mund ti vecojme pak a shume, me sa kam lexuar une duke perputhuar edhe me ane arkeologjike dhe fakteve kronologjike mendoj qe:
> 
> E3b1 - i takon (Iliro-thrakas)
> J2b - (Grekeve)
> I2a - (Dacianeve)


Gabim 

E1b1b ( ish- E3b1 perndryshe E-v13 dhe JO E-M78) 

E-V13 eshte Alpha CLuster te Shqiptaret dhe eshte Haplogroup Evropian kurse E-M78 eshte Beta dhe Delta Cluster ke greket dhe ne Lindjen e mesme poashtu dhe ke Berberet en Maroko.

E1b1b ose E3b1 eshte Haplogrupi me i vjeter en Evrope me 26 000 Vjet pastaj vin R1a she R1b me 23 000 kurse I2a eshte shume me i rri dikund 5000 deri ne 10 000 dhe ky I2a paramendohet te kete Evoluar ose rjedh nga J2a ose E1b1b por me saktesi askush nuk e din.

Haplogroupi I2a ose Shkurtimisht I* eshte ivetmi Haplogroup dhe me i vjetri ne Evrope kurse Haplogrouped E1b1b dhe R1a dhe te tjerit jane te erdhur ne Evrope mbas epokes se Fundit te akullnajave.

----------


## GL_Branch

Sturmgewehr, mos u ngut dhe lexo siper cfare shkrujta qe E3b-M78 (se shumica e shkenctareve e perdorin kete term) ndryshe quhet edhe E-v13 dhe E3b1a (alfa).

Dhe e dyta mos ja fut kot se askush se ka percaktu qe eshte me e vjetera ne Evrope dhe mos e devijo temen duke shpreh deshiren emocionale.

----------


## Sturmgewehr

Haplogroup E-V13 is the only lineage that reaches the highest frequencies out of Africa. In fact, it represents about 85% of the European E-M78 chromosomes with a clinal pattern of frequency distribution from the southern Balkan peninsula (19.6%) to western Europe (2.5%). The same haplogroup is also present at lower frequencies in Anatolia (3.8%), the Near East (2.0%), and the Caucasus (1.8%). In Africa, haplogroup E-V13 is rare, being observed only in northern Africa at a low frequency (0.9%).
 Cruciani et al. (2007)
Cruciani et al. (2007) also note evidence for "trans-Mediterranean migrations directly from northern Africa to Europe (mainly in the last 13.0 ky)", and flow from North Africa to western Asia between 20.0 and 6.8 ky ago. While there were apparently direct migrations from North Africa to Iberia and Southern Italy (E-V12, E-V22, and E-V65), the majority of E-M78 lineages found in Europe belong to the E-V13 sub-clade which appears to have entered Europe from the Near East, where it apparently originated, via the Balkans (see below).

The E3b found in Albania and other Balkan countries is almost non-existent in Africa and common in Europe with high concentrations in the Balkans, so that specific subclade is considered European.

*http://www.jogg.info/32/bird.htm*


K => 40,000 years ago (probably arose in northern Iran)
T => 30,000 years ago (around the Red Sea)
J => 30,000 years ago (in the Middle East)
R => 28,000 years ago (in the Central Asia)
E1b1b => 26,000 years ago (in southern Africa)
I => 25,000 years ago (in the Balkans)
R1a => 21,000 years ago (in southern Central Asia)
R1b => 20,000 years ago (in the Northwest Asia)
*E-M78 => 18,000 years ago (in north-eastern Africa)*
G => 17,000 years ago (between India and the Caucasus)
I2 => 17,000 years ago (in the Balkans)
J2 => 15,000 years ago (in northern Mesopotamia)
I2b => 13,000 years ago (in Central Europe)
R1a1 => 12,000 years ago (north of the Black Sea)
N1c1 => 12,000 years ago (in Siberia)
I2a => 11,000 years ago (in the Balkans)
R1b1b2 => 10,000 years ago (in the Eurasian Steppes)
J1 => 10,000 years ago (in the Arabian peninsula)
*E-V13 => 10,000 years ago (in the Balkans)*
I2b1 => 9,000 years ago (in Germany)
I2a1 => 8,000 years ago (in Sardinia)
I2a2 => 7,500 years ago (in the Dinaric Alps)
E-M81 => 5,500 years ago (in the Maghreb)
I1 => 5,000 years ago (in Scandinavia)
R1b-L21 => 4,000 years ago (in the British Isles)
R1b-S28 => 3,500 years ago (around the Alps)
R1b-S21 => 3,000 years ago (in Frisia)
I2b1a => less than 3,000 years ago (in Britain)


*http://www.eupedia.com/europe/origin...s_europe.shtml*


*Jo nuk po Ngutem aspak ja edhe me Burim ku ke edhe Linkun*

----------


## Sturmgewehr

Wikipedia

E1b1b1a2 (E-V13)

The E-V13 clade is equivalent to the "alpha cluster" of E-M78 reported in Cruciani et al. (2004), and was first defined by the SNP V13 in Cruciani et al. (2006).
Haplogroup E-V13 is the only lineage that reaches the highest frequencies out of Africa. In fact, it represents about 85% of the European E-M78 chromosomes with a clinal pattern of frequency distribution from the southern Balkan peninsula (19.6%) to western Europe (2.5%). The same haplogroup is also present at lower frequencies in Anatolia (3.8%), the Near East (2.0%), and the Caucasus (1.8%). In Africa, haplogroup E-V13 is rare, being observed only in northern Africa at a low frequency (0.9%).
 Cruciani et al. (2007)
Within Europe, E-V13 is especially common in the Balkans where high concentrations are reported amongst Albanians, ethnic Macedonians, Greeks, Bulgarians, Romanians, and Serbs. 

In different studies, particularly high frequencies have been observed in Kosovar Albanians (45.6%) (Peričic et al. (2005)) and Peloponnesian Greeks (47%) (Semino et al. (2004)).

Phylogenetic analysis strongly suggest that these lineages have spread through Europe, from the Balkans in a "rapid demographic expansion". 

Before then, the SNP mutation, V13 apparently first arose in West Asia around 10 thousand years ago, and although not widespread there, it is for example found in high levels (>10% of the male population) in Turkish Cypriot and Druze Arab lineages. 

The Druze are considered a genetically isolated community[29], and are therefore of particular interest. Their STR DNA signature was actually originally classified in the delta cluster in Cruciani et al. (2004). This means that Druze E-V13 clustered together with most E-V12 and E-V22, and not with European E-V13, which was mostly in the alpha cluster. This can be summarized in a table format...

E-V13 is also found in scattered and small amounts in Libya (in the Jewish community) and Egypt, but this is considered most likely to be a result of migration from Europe or the Near East.


E-V13 and Ancient Migrations The apparent movement of E-V13 lineages from the Near East to Europe, and their subsequent rapid expansion, make E-V13 particularly interesting subject for speculation about ancient human migrations.

Early Migration from the Middle East to Europe The haplogroup J2b (J-M12) is frequently also discussed in connection to V13, as a haplogroup with a seemingly very similar distribution and pre-history.

Cruciani et al. (2007) says there were at least four major demographic events which have been envisioned for this geographic area:
The "post-Last Glacial Maximum expansion (about 20 kya)"
The "Younger Dryas-Holocene reexpansion (about 12 kya)"
The "population growth associated with the introduction of agricultural practices (about 8 kya)"
The "development of Bronze technology (about 5kya)"
The distribution and diversity of V13 were thought to be suggestive that it was brought to the Balkans along with early farming technologies, during the Neolithic expansion. However, Cruciani et al. (2007) more recently suggests that the timing for dispersal of European V13 from the Balkans to the rest of Europe may be much more recent, indeed no earlier than 5300 years ago. 

The authors therefore suggest that this might have been associated with an in situ population increase in the Balkans associated with the Balkan Bronze age, rather than an actual migratory movement of peoples from western Asia. In the next step, "the dispersion of the E-V13 and J-M12 haplogroups seems to have mainly followed the river waterways connecting the southern Balkans to north-central Europe".

On the other hand, Battaglia et al. (2008) and King et al. (2008) use age calculation which favor E-V13 dispersal scenarios even older than the Neolithic, in the Mesolithic. Battaglia et al. associate this migration also with the Y haplogroup I-M423.

Greek Soldiers in Pakistan: Both E-V13 and J-M12 have also been used in studies seeking to find evidence of a remaining Greek presence in Afghanistan and Pakistan, going back to the time of Alexander the Great.
An extensive analysis of Y diversity within Greeks and three Pakistani populations  the Burusho, Kalash and Pathan  who claim descent from Greek soldiers allowed us to compare Y lineages within these populations and re-evaluate their suggested Greek origins. This study as a whole seems to exclude a large Greek contribution to any Pakistani population, confirming previous observations. However, it provides strong evidence in support of the Greek origins for a small proportion of Pathans, as demonstrated by the clade E network and the low pairwise genetic distances between these two populations.
 Firasat et al. (2006)
Roman soldiers in Britain: Significant frequencies of E-V13 have also been observed in towns in Wales, England and Scotland. The old trading town of Abergele on the northern coast of Wales in particular showed 7 out of 18 local people tested were in this lineage (approximately 40%), as reported in Weale et al. (2002). Bird (2007) attributes the overall presence of E-V13 in Great Britain, especially in areas of high frequency, to settlement during the 1st through 4th centuries CE by Roman soldiers from the Balkan peninsula. Bird proposes a connection to the modern region encompassing Kosovo, southern Serbia, northern Macedonia and extreme northwestern Bulgaria (a region corresponding to the Roman province of Moesia Superior), which was identified by Peričic et al. (2005) as harboring the highest frequency worldwide of this sub-clade[31].
However, according to data published so far[32], E-V13 appears to be notably absent in Central England, a fact which Bird (2007) suggests reflects a genuine population replacement of Romano-British people with Anglo-Saxons:
The "E3b hole" suggests that either (a) a massive displacement of the native Romano-British population by invasion or, (b) the substantial genetic replacement of Romano-British Y-DNA through an elite dominance ("apartheid") model (Thomas, 2006), has occurred in Central England. Regardless of the mechanism, the Central England region of Britain, with its lack of E3b haplotypes, is the area having the most "striking similarity in the distribution of Y-chromosomes" with Friesland Thomas et al. (2006).
 Bird (2007)
Phoenician Traders in the Mediterranean: Zalloua et al. (2008) have also suggested E1b1b haplotypes (amongst others) to be a sign of Phoenician influence around the Mediterranean.



Une te Kuptoj cka do te thuash edhe une ndonjeher ngatrohem me keto haplogrupe sepse varet nga Burimi ku i lexon dhe cdo burim ka sqarimin e vet tash nuk e di munqe un jam ne te drejt munqe ti je ne te drejt nuk them se ej gabim por une keshtu i kam mesuar keto. 

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GL_Branch

Sturmgewehr, qy prap i perserit fjalet  :buzeqeshje:  me trego cfare gabimi sheh ti ketu?...bile edhe vet teksti thote ashtu sic thash, edhe mos sjell ketu COPY-PASTE ke mundur me dhene vetem linkun se po prishet tema.

Por qysh thash ma heret shkenctaret zakonisht perdorin E3b-M78 kurse V-13 (se ka edhe V-22 etj)eshte si pjese e kesaj te cilen mat moshen e saj se kur ka ardh ne Evrope.

Pra kuptove, nuk mund te thuash E-V13 pa e permend E3b-M78 (sepse kjo eshte emri i vertete i haplogrupit) pra atehere holle e holle i bjen "E3b-M78 V13" kurse shkurtimisht e kane shkruar E-V13 dhe prandaj e lash E3b-M78 ne titull si kryesoren sepse shume vet mund ta ngaterrojne kur t'i lexojne tekstet te antropologeve.

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Sturmgewehr, qy prap i perserit fjalet  me trego cfare gabimi sheh ti ketu?...bile edhe vet teksti thote ashtu sic thash, edhe mos sjell ketu COPY-PASTE ke mundur me dhene vetem linkun se po prishet tema.
> 
> Por qysh thash ma heret shkenctaret zakonisht perdorin E3b-M78 kurse V-13 (se ka edhe V-22 etj)eshte si pjese e kesaj te cilen mat moshen e saj se kur ka ardh ne Evrope.
> 
> Pra kuptove, nuk mund te thuash E-V13 pa e permend E3b-M78 (sepse kjo eshte emri i vertete i haplogrupit) pra atehere holle e holle i bjen "E3b-M78 V13" kurse shkurtimisht e kane shkruar E-V13 dhe prandaj e lash E3b-M78 ne titull si kryesoren sepse shume vet mund ta ngaterrojne kur t'i lexojne tekstet te antropologeve.


PO ama nuk e di sa e lexove Postin e Par ku tregon se E-V13 ne ballkan kurse E-M78 Ne East Africa une te kuptoj ty po un te tregoj at qe kam lexuar nuk di sa e sakt osht ama I2a osht shum Haplogroup i rri ne krahasim me E1b1b

----------


## GL_Branch

Rreth prezences se ketyre haplogrupeve tek shqiptaret sipas disa studimeve:

 - Sipas Roewer et (2005), per Shqiptaret e Shqiperise:

E3b1- M78 = 40%
J2e- M102 = 16%
I1b2- M26 = 9%

 - Sipas Pericic et (2005), per Shqiptaret e Kosoves:

E3b1- M78 = 45.6%
J2e- M102 = 16.7%
I1b2- M26 = 2.7%

 - Sipas Battaglia et (2008), per Shqiptaret e Maqedonise:

E3b1- M78 = 34.4%%
J2b2 = 14.1%
I2a1 = 9.4%

 - Sipas Battaglia et (2008), per Shqiptaret e Shqiperise:

E3b1- M78 = 23.7%
J2b2= 14.5%
I2a1= 14.5%

----------


## alibaba

Po i them disa fjalë mundësisht pa dhënë referenca, se më lodh shpritin kjo puna e kërkimeve nëpër rrjet, është punë e lodhshme.

Haplogrupi I është më i vjetri në Ballkan. Shkenctarët thonë se është kriju rreth 25.000 BC në Ballkan. Megjithëse unë mendoj se është haplogrup i vjetër me prejardhje Neandertale. Sa i përket haplogrupit E3b mendoj që është thjesht degëzim i haplogrupit I. Pse?

Sepse siç thuhet më lartë, haplogrupi E fillimisht është krijuar në Afrikë në 18.000 BC dmth në kohën kur aty jetonin Kapoidët, një popull zezak me zy të kinezëve. Siç thuhet pastaj nga këtu haplogrupi u shpërngul në Ballkan dhe magically me një shkop u shëndrrua në E3b. atëherë do të duhej që ne të kishim ca veti Kapoide në racën tonë. Por nuk i kemi kjo do të thotë që E3b është thjesht degëzim i haplogrupit I, por ata nuk e kanë shikuar mirë në mikroskop.

Këto dy haplogrupe janë ekskluzivisht dinarike, dhe shumica e shqiptarëve i takojnë këtyre dyve.

Haplgrupi i tretë që u paraqit në Ballkan është haplogrupi R1b. Këtë e sollën bartësit e Racës West Mediterranean ose Proto-Baskët. Qendra më e madhe e vesndosjes së këtyre ishte Italia Veriore, por këta u shpërndanë edhe më tej, nëpër Ballkan. Sot në Shqipëri dhe Jugosllavi 10% e popullësisë janë West Mediterranean dhe janë mbetje racore e këtij invadimi deridikund paqësor.

Pas këtij vjen haplogrupi J, që është bartës i racës East Mediterranean. Këta kanë qenë popullësi ekskluzivisht bujqësore, dhe duke kërkua toka të reja për drith, për shkak të shtimit të shpejtë të popullësisë kanë ardhur në Ballkanin juglindor ku kanë mbuluar familjet e pakta dinarike që jetonin në këtë zonë. Fakti ëq merreshin me bujqësi tregon se herë pas here digjnin pyjet që të fitonin toka të reja buke, se atëherë nuk dinin për plehërimin. Kjo ka shkaktuar shkatërrimin e pyjeve që vendasve dinarikë u duhej për gjueti. Kjo popullësi fliste një gjuhë të ngjashme me Gjeorgjishten e sotme, dhe gjysma e fjalëve greke rrjedhin nga kjo gjuhë. Në shqipe nuk ka lënë gjurmë.

Këto dy raca West Mediterranean dhye East Mediterranean, janë fajtorë për sjelljen në Ballkan të ideologjisë më të mbrapshtë që ka pasur ndonjëherë raca jonë: Matriarkati.

Matriarkati me kalimin e kohës u përvetësua nga shumë dinarikë, dhe solli një plogështim, pacifizim, pornografi, zymti morale, degjenerim, etj.

Këtë rënie morale e kanë shfrytëzuar Nordikët që bartnin haplogrupin R1a, për të invaduar në këtë zonë. Gjuha e tyre ka lënë gjurmë në latinishte dhe greqishte, ndërsa në shqipe fare pak. Pra një popullësi më e egër patriarkale, ka invaduar racën tone të zbutur nga marrëzitë aziatike.

Aksioni ka ndikuar në reaksion, prandaj pas një kohe raca jonë fillon të zgjerohet e të invadojë deri edhe vetë nordikët.

P.S. na si me kan me telepati, sa kesh tu menu me hap jni qisi teme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GL_Branch

> PO ama nuk e di sa e lexove Postin e Par ku tregon se E-V13 ne ballkan kurse E-M78 Ne East Africa une te kuptoj ty po un te tregoj at qe kam lexuar nuk di sa e sakt osht ama I2a osht shum Haplogroup i rri ne krahasim me E1b1b


Qe ta kesh ma qarte po ta jep tabelen e Haplogrupit qe e nxorra prej studimit te Crucianit (et 2007):



Pra masi po don holle e holle i bjen: "E3b-M78a - V13" pra E-V13 e perdorin shkurtimisht por ne shumicen e teksteve te antropologeve tjere e perdorin vetem haplogrupin kryesor e jo "subclade" e saj.

----------


## Darius

o Gl po ka nje teme qe flet apostafat per Antropologjine e Ballkanit. Ca nevoje kishte te hapej nje teme me vete po per te njejtin subjekt?

----------


## GL_Branch

Darius ajo teme flet per "Antropologjine Fizike" kurse kjo eshte per "Antropologjine Gjenetike" plus qe po flitet per haplogrupet e vecanta sepse ka edhe haplogrup tjere.

Bile duke qene se jemi ne rubriken e Antropologjise, eshte dashur te hapet per cdo haplogrup nga nje teme sepse ka qka te flitet secilen prej tyre bile une kam dashur ti hapi veq e veq keto 3 haplogrupe por i bashkova me nje vend.

Perndryshe i bie qe kot e keni hapur "rubriken e Antropologjise", nuk ma ha mendja qe e keni hapur te shkruhet vetem ne nje teme lidhje me antropologji.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Po i them disa fjalë mundësisht pa dhënë referenca, se më lodh shpritin kjo puna e kërkimeve nëpër rrjet, është punë e lodhshme.
> 
> Haplogrupi I është më i vjetri në Ballkan. Shkenctarët thonë se është kriju rreth 25.000 BC në Ballkan. Megjithëse unë mendoj se është haplogrup i vjetër me prejardhje Neandertale. Sa i përket haplogrupit E3b mendoj që është thjesht degëzim i haplogrupit I. Pse?
> 
> Sepse siç thuhet më lartë, haplogrupi E fillimisht është krijuar në Afrikë në 18.000 BC dmth në kohën kur aty jetonin Kapoidët, një popull zezak me zy të kinezëve. Siç thuhet pastaj nga këtu haplogrupi u shpërngul në Ballkan dhe magically me një shkop u shëndrrua në E3b. atëherë do të duhej që ne të kishim ca veti Kapoide në racën tonë. Por nuk i kemi kjo do të thotë që E3b është thjesht degëzim i haplogrupit I, por ata nuk e kanë shikuar mirë në mikroskop.
> 
> 
> P.S. na si me kan me telepati, sa kesh tu menu me hap jni qisi teme


jo jo E-M78 s'ka te bej asgje me haplogrupin I bile nqs e ke pare harten e kromozonit te njeriut rezulton qe Haplogrupi E (ku pjese e saj eshte E-M78) rezulton qe eshte dikun 70.000-75.000 vjet e vjeter kurse Haplogrupi I eshte 40.000 i vjeter (e kam pas nje link per moshen e tyre por spo mundem ta gjej)

Shikoje kete link se si eshte i ndare Kromozomi Y i njeriut (dmth sipas vjetersise):
http://www.isogg.org/tree/ISOGG_YDNATreeTrunk09.html

Dhe shiko ketu disa harta te pemes se Kromozonit Y:

http://www.sanger.ac.uk/Teams/Team19/gfx/haplogroup.gif
http://www.genebase.com/image/ydnaSn...oneChart01.jpg
http://www.le.ac.uk/ge/maj4/Tree.jpg

----------


## GL_Branch

Ketu eshte pema e haplogrupit E (me degezimet e saj):

http://www.familytreedna.com/img/snp...plogroup-E.jpg

Kurse ketu te haplogrupit I :

http://www.familytreedna.com/img/snp...plogroup-I.jpg

Dhe te haplogrupit J:

http://www.familytreedna.com/img/snp...plogroup-J.jpg

----------


## alibaba

Gl Branch lexoje këtë libër se qenka për mrekulli, neve na konsideron si përhapësit e gjuhëve indoeuropiane, kurse gjermanët,  sllavët, dhe baltikët, paskan qenë Uralikë në atë kohë.

http://www.evolutsioon.ut.ee/MAIT/ph...asSection1.pdf

----------


## alibaba

> E3b1 - i takon (Iliro-thrakas)
> J2b - (Grekeve)
> I2a - (Dacianeve)


Haplogrupi I është i përhapur edhe tek shqiptarët më së paku 30%, ndërsa në Dalmaci rreth 70%.

Prandaj neve nuk na konvenon teoria se haplogrupi E3b erdhi në Neolit, poashtu nuk na konvenon që të heqim dorë nga haplogrupi I, sepse kroatët kanë bërë "studime" gjenetike ku neve na paraqesin si ardhës të Neolitit, kurse ata vetë si pasardhës të haplogrupit I.

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Qe ta kesh ma qarte po ta jep tabelen e Haplogrupit qe e nxorra prej studimit te Crucianit (et 2007):
> 
> 
> 
> Pra masi po don holle e holle i bjen: "E3b-M78a - V13" pra E-V13 e perdorin shkurtimisht por ne shumicen e teksteve te antropologeve tjere e perdorin vetem haplogrupin kryesor e jo "subclade" e saj.


OK sic thash edhe vet NUK JAM EKSPERT NE KETE DEGE po shpreha mendimin tim edhe at qe kisha lexuar edhe te dhashe fakt pse une mendoj ashtu nuk ja futa kot po ashtu e kisha lexuar dhe ashtu perceptova ( nuk do te thot se kisha te drejt ) meqe ti ke arumente te plota edhe sic e shikoj ateren mendoj se ke te drejt.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Gl Branch lexoje këtë libër se qenka për mrekulli, neve na konsideron si përhapësit e gjuhëve indoeuropiane, kurse gjermanët,  sllavët, dhe baltikët, paskan qenë Uralikë në atë kohë.
> 
> http://www.evolutsioon.ut.ee/MAIT/ph...asSection1.pdf


Aha Kalon Wiik e kam edhe nje artikull te tij qe flet ne aspektin gjenetik ku E3b-M78 e klasifikon haplogrup neolitik dhe artikullin e tij as qe flet per shqiptaret por per kroatet e boshnjaket me shume.

Ky thjeshte po i perdor referencat e Cavalli-Sforzes dhe Seminos se e dijme qysh 1994 qe Cavalli-Sforza e quan gjuhen ma te vjeter shqipen dhe teorine e tij per dyndjet e evropianeve neolitik ne Evrope.

----------

